
Sequoia VC Mark Stevens Assaults and Insults Toronto Raptors' Kyle Lowry - JeremyBanks
https://www.axios.com/scoop-warriors-fan-who-shoved-raptors-player-is-a-part-owner-5e2a1ded-9f3a-4ca0-9f52-3a008b644284.html?
======
stephenhandley
My bet is the league will make an example out of him and force sale of his
share of ownership of the Warriors
[https://www.instagram.com/p/ByX_076gKD3/](https://www.instagram.com/p/ByX_076gKD3/)

